
Stockrow.com – US financials data - iShrimp
https://stockrow.com
======
ckastner
This is nice -- simple, clean interface, presenting lots of useful data and
visualizations.

Does anyone know where they source their data from? I can't find anything on
their page.

~~~
iShrimp
Stock prices are from Quotemedia and fundamentals from Sharadar

